# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Declaran agotados recursos hídricos de las cuencas de ríos Caplina, Sama y Locumba

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Gobierno declaró agotados los recursos hídricos superficiales de las cuencas de los ríos Caplina, Sama y Locumba, que discurren en el departamento de Tacna, según un decreto supremo publicado hoy en el boletín de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano.  
En consecuencia, prohibió el otorgamiento de nuevos derechos de uso de agua superficial de dichas fuentes naturales, salvo excepciones. 
Los únicos derechos de uso de agua que se podrán otorgar en las cuencas de los tres ríos mencionados son los referidos a las reservas de agua vigentes. 
Asimismo, a los que antes de la vigente del presente decreto se encuentran en vía de regularización, conforme a la normatividad de la materia, a favor de las personas naturales o jurídicas que actualmente vienen usando agua superficial en forma permanente. 
Igualmente, a los recursos excedentes luego de abastecer los usos amparados por sus respectivas licencias de uso de agua. 
De igual manera, al uso poblacional, por ser prioritario el acceso al agua para la satisfacción de las necesidades primarias de la persona humana sobre cualquier otro uso. 
El decreto precisa que se mantiene vigente la veda para la explotación de aguas subterráneas en el acuífero del valle del río Caplina establecida en el decreto supremo N° 065-2006-AG. 
Entre sus considerandos, indica que el Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (Inrena) concluyó en un informe que la situación actual de los recursos hídricos del sistema de los ríos Caplina, Sama y Locumba configuran un escenario de cuencas agotadas. 
La norma lleva las rúbricas del Presidente de la República, Alan García; y del ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (08/02/09)*Temas similares: Ordenamiento de Recursos Hídricos Reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos se aprobará en lo que resta del año, afirma ANA ANA emprenderá modernización de la gestión de recuros hídricos en seis cuencas del país Difundirán en Tacna alcances de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos Brack: Ley del Recursos Hídricos favorecerá descontaminación de ríos del país

----------

